# Convertir Jpeg en Jpg



## angeviv (20 Mars 2020)

Bonjour à tous, en cette période de confinement, on se met à faire ce qu'on a voulu repousser depuis longtemps.

Bref, j'ai voulu faire un empilage de photos avec un logiciel (Starstax) mais le hic, c'est que ce logiciel accepte le format jpg mais pas le format jpeg. Donc il faut que je convertisse tous mes fichiers. Le truc c'est qu'il y en a beaucoup et un par un, même si on est en confinement c'est long. Il suffit juste d'enlever le "e" dans l'extension du ficher mais quand même.

Pourriez vous me dire si avec Automator on peut le faire ? Et sinon, existe-t-il une manip pour modifier tous les fichiers ensemble ?

Merci d'avance et bon courage pour ce confinement.


----------



## sinbad21 (20 Mars 2020)

angeviv a dit:


> Bonjour à tous, en cette période de confinement, on se met à faire ce qu'on a voulu repousser depuis longtemps.
> 
> Bref, j'ai voulu faire un empilage de photos avec un logiciel (Starstax) mais le hic, c'est que ce logiciel accepte le format jpg mais pas le format jpeg. Donc il faut que je convertisse tous mes fichiers. Le truc c'est qu'il y en a beaucoup et un par un, même si on est en confinement c'est long. Il suffit juste d'enlever le "e" dans l'extension du ficher mais quand même.
> 
> ...


Bonjour, c'est possible dans le Finder si tu as un macOS récent. Tu sélectionnes tous les fichiers à renommer > clic droit > Renommer x éléments > Remplacer du texte. Tu remplaces .jpeg par .jpg


----------

